# Redding Trail Shoot rookie



## SIXXgun (Jun 1, 2009)

I will be a rookie at Redding this year...for those of you that have been there can you give me some advice?

I'm looking for info like what to carry such as a stool, rain gear, food, water, etc. A friend and i will be flying in a day early and leaving the day after so no rush there. I plan on taking 1 bow, 2 doz arrows, 2 releases, binos, extra nocks/tips, extra rest blades.

Any advise is welcome.

JM


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

It could be rain gear weather, or shorts an a tshirt. Hard to plan since its different weather every year it seems. Lol. 

Make sure your 3rd axis is set, get a system to know how much to cut cuz very few targets shoot for the yardage on the stake. 

Take a good attitude and have a great time. 

What class you shootin?


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

sixxgun, first off WELCOME, glad to have you, if you can pre reg. help's the girl's alot.
lot's of food and drink's on range, bring what you have room fore, can be cool in morning . pm me phone number and good time to call can give more info. al


----------



## SIXXgun (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I will be shooting Freestyle...I don't think I can swing with the big boys there (and definitely not the pros) but I dont think they will just run off and leave me either. It will be my first time for this kind of shoot so I expect to bang my head on the learning curve a few times. Hope to have fun and lear some tricks.

2 quick questions (for now)...

1. Is the team shoot on Thursday? Is it open to anybody?
2. I know its marked yardage...do they allow the use of an inclinometer or other angle finding device to determine angle cuts?



JM

JM


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

1. There are 2 separate team events at Redding. On Thurs they have a random draw event (drawing after everyone is done shooting) that shoots something like 12 paper targets with orange spots on them. Same shooting and scoring format that will be used on the 3D animals, shooting the longest stake on the front NFAA range. Great practice because the front NFAA range is also used for part of the Trail Shoot so you get a chance to shoot the same slopes you'll run into sometime on Fri-Sun (i.e. 2nd target on Thur team event is the 80 on the field course and a 77yd shot during the Trail Shoot, nice little downhill).

The other team event at Redding is the 2-person "best ball" format. For that one you shoot the regular range and score and your partner shoots in the same group with you. Pick your own shooting partner beforehand. Your arrows will be scored normally for the individual Trail Shoot event. For the Team portion both your partner's and your scores will be recorded and your team score will be the better of the 2 for that target.

2. Yes, inclinometers and other angle measuring devices are allowed and used, as are range finders and angle compensating range finders. I believe there is someone who also sells a small booklet that lists all the targets, angles, and amount to cut for a nominal fee. Usually see the book advertised as it gets closer to the Trail Shoot date. Discussion amongst fellow archers is also allowed .

JB >>------->


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I wanting to go also.I have not been there since 96.


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

pack your bow and get out on hwy.:thumbs_up, might get a ride


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

As was said, they have good food at the clubhouse, and typical hotdogs, hamburgers, boiled eggs, pickles, etc at huts on the range. Take a water bottle for in between water stops, as the shoot proceeds at a leisurely pace. There are benches and bow racks at each start, but sometimes they get crowded, so a stool is not out of the question. Shooting over 3 days, things can get out of whack, so bring a few basic bow tools. Don't forget your camera. Good luck.


----------



## SIXXgun (Jun 1, 2009)

Any ideas where I could find out the dot sizes used at different distances? I could use them here at home to practice before I get there.

I did get all my travel arrangements set today so I am ready to go. Now if I can just get out of Jury Duty...I have to report for the whole month of May 


JM


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

Our dot size coesist with NFAA standards, see NFAA rules for spacifics, 101 yd, dot is 9 in.


----------

